
Letters from a Stoic (2011) - kornish
http://stoicletters.blogspot.com/
======
benjaminwootton
If you are guilty of 'living for tomorrow' too much then I recommend you check
out the Stoics.

These writings have definetly helped me be happier, more mindful and more
directed rather than drifting along with the current.

Here is a good 101 book -
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/5617966-a-guide-to-
the-g...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/5617966-a-guide-to-the-good-
life)

